
Ask HN: How would you implement Google Maps? - akras14
Something like a system design interview question, condensed enough to be reasonably covered in 45 minutes to and hour, yet would provide a meaningful foundation to move forward. Links with relevant material are welcomed!
======
mtmail
The question is too broad. Please provide more detail to the question.

~~~
akras14
Thank you, I added more context.

